# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  फणीश्वर नाथ रेणु

## sajan love

फणीश्वर नाथ रेणु

----------


## sajan love

जन्म : 4 मार्च, 1921। 
जन्म-स्थान : औराही हिंगना, जिला अररिया, बिहार, भारत। 
हिन्दी कथा-साहित्य में अत्यधिक महत्वपूर्ण रचनाकार। राजनीति में सक्रिय भागीदारी। 1942 के भारतीय स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में एक प्रमुख सेनानी की भूमिका निभाई। 1950 में नेपाली जनता को राणाशाही के दमन और अत्याचारों से मुक्ति दिलाने के लिये वहाँ की सशस्त्र क्रान्ति और राजनीति में जीवंत योगदान।
1952-53 में दीर्घकालीन रोग ग्रस्तता के बाद साहित्य की ओर अधिक झुकाव। 1954 में पहला उपन्यास 'मैला आँचल' प्रकाशित और बहुचर्चित। कथा साहित्य के अतिरिक्त संस्मरण, रेखाचित्र और रिपोर्ताज आदि विधाओं में भी लिखा। जीवन के संध्याकाल में राजनीतिक आंदोलन से पुन: लगाव। पुलिस दमन का शिकार हुए और जेल गए। सत्ता के दमन चक्र के विरोध में पद्मश्री की उपाधि का त्याग।
11 अप्रैल 1977 को देहावसान

----------


## sajan love

प्रमुख कृतियाँ -

उपन्यास: मैला आँचल, परती परिकथा, कलंक-मुक्ति, जुलूस, कितने चौराहे, पल्टू बाबू रोड।
कहानी संग्रह: ठुमरी, अग्निख़ोर, आदिम रात्रि की महक, एक श्रावणी दोपहरी की धूप, अच्छे आदमी।
संस्मरण: ऋणजल-धनजल, वन तुलसी की गन्ध, श्रुत अश्रुत पूर्व।
रिपोर्ताज: नेपाली क्रांन्ति कथा।

----------


## sajan love

*फणीश्वर नाथ रेणु

मारे गए गुलफ़ाम उर्फ़ तीसरी कसम*

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन गाड़ीवान की पीठ में गुदगुदी लगती है।

पिछले बीस साल से गाड़ी हाँकता है हीरामन। बैलगाड़ी। सीमा के उस पार, मोरंग राज नेपाल से धान और लकड़ी ढो चुका है। कंट्रोल के ज़माने में चोरबाज़ारी का माल इस पार से उस पार पहुँचाया है। लेकिन कभी तो ऐसी गुदगुदी नहीं लगी पीठ में!

कंट्रोल का जमाना! हिरामन कभी भूल सकता है उस जमाने को! एक बार चार खेप सीमेंट और कपड़े की गाँठों से भरी गाड़ी, जोगबनी में विराटनगर पहुँचने के बाद हिरामन का कलेजा पोख्ता हो गया था। फारबिसगंज का हर चोर-व्यापारी उसको पक्का गाड़ीवान मानता। उसके बैलों की बड़ाई बड़ी गद्दी के बड़े सेठ जी खुद करते, अपनी भाषा में।

----------


## sajan love

गाड़ी पकड़ी गई पाँचवी बार, सीमा के इस पार तराई में।

महाजन का मुनीम उसी की गाड़ी पर गाँठों के बीच चुक्की-मुक्की लगाकर छिपा हुआ था। दारोगा साहब की डेढ़ हाथ लंबी चोरबत्ती की रोशनी कितनी तेज होती है, हिरामन जानता हैं। एक घंटे के लिए आदमी अंधा हो जाता है, एक छटक भी पड़ जाए आँखों पर! रोशनी के साथ कड़कती हुई आवाज, ''ऐ-य! गाड़ी रोको! साले, गोली मार देंगै?''

बीसों गाड़ियाँ एक साथ कचकचाकर रुक गई। हिरामन ने पहले ही कहा था,''यह बीस विषावेगा!'' दारोगा साहब उसकी गाड़ी में दुबके हुए मुनीम जी पर रोशनी डालकर पिशाची हँसी हँसे, ''हा-हा-हा! मुँणीम जी-ई-ई-ई! ही-ही-ही! ऐ-य, साला गाड़ीवान, मुँह क्या देखता है रे-ए-ए! कंबल हटाओ इस बोरे के मुँह पर से!'' हाथ की छोटी लाठी से मुनीम जी के पेट में खोंचा मारे हुए कहा था,''इस बोरे को! स-स्साला!''

बहुत पुरानी अखज-अदाबत होगी दारोगा साहब और मुनीम जी में। नहीं तो उतना रुपया कबूलने पर भी पुलिस-दरोगा का मन न डोले भला! चार हजार तो गाड़ी पर बैठा ही दे रहा है। लाठी से दूसरी बार खोंचा मारा दारोगा ने। ''पाँच हजार!'' फिर खोंचा, ''उतरो पहले ''

----------


## sajan love

मुनीम को गाड़ी से नीचे उतारकर दारोगा ने उसकी आँखों पर रोशनी डाल दी। फिर दो सिपाहियों के साथ सड़क से बीस-पच्चीस रस्सी दूर झाड़ी के पास ले गए। गाड़ीवान और गाड़ियों पर पाँच-पाँच बंदूकवाले सिपाहियों का पहरा! हिरामन समझ गया, इस बार निस्तार नहीं। जेल? हिरामन को जेल का डर नहीं। लेकिन उसके बैल? न जाने कितने दिनों तक बिना चारा-पानी के सरकारी फाटक में पड़े रहेंगे, भूखे-प्यासे। फिर नीलाम हो जाएँगे। भैया और भौजी को वह मुँह नहीं दिखा सकेगा कभी। नीलाम की बोली उसके कानों के पास गूँज गई, एक-दो-तीन! दारोगा और मुनीम में बात पट नहीं रही थी शायद।

हिरामन की गाड़ी के पास तैनात सिपाही ने अपनी भाषा में दूसरे सिपाही से धीमी आवाज में पूछा,''का हो? मामला गोल होखी का?'' फिर खैनी-तंबाकू देने के बहाने उस सिपाही के पास चला गया।

एक-दो-तीन! तीन-चार गाड़ियों की आड़। हिरामन ने फैसला कर लिया। उसने धीरे-से अपने बैलों के गले की रस्सियाँ खोल लीं। गाड़ी पर बैठे-बैठे दोनों को जुड़वाँ बाँध दिया। बैल समझ गए उन्हें क्या करना है। हिरामन उतरा, जुती हुई गाड़ी में बाँस की टिकटी लगाकर बैलों के कंधों को बेलाग किया। दोनों के कानों के पास गुदगुदी लगा दी और मन-ही-मन बोला,''चलो भैयन, जान बचेगी तो ऐसी-ऐसी सग्गड़ गाड़ी बहुत मिलेगी।' एक-दो-तीन! नौ-दो-ग्यारह!

----------


## sajan love

गाड़ियों की आड़ में सड़क के किनारे दूर तक घनी झाड़ी फैली हुई थी। दम साधकर तीनों प्राणियों ने झाड़ी को पार किया, बेखटक, बेआहट! फिर एक ले, दो ले, दुलकी चाल! दोनों बैल सीना तानकर फिर तराई के घने जंगलों में घुस गए। राह सूँघते, नदी-नाला पार करते हुए भागे पूँछ उठाकर। पीछे-पीछे हिरामन। रात-भर भागते रहे थे तीनों जन।

घर पहुँचकर दो दिन तक बेसुध पड़ा रहा हिरामन। होश में आते ही उसने कान पकड़कर कसम खाई थी, अब कभी ऐसी चीजों की लदनी नहीं लादेंगे। चोरबाजारी का माल? तोबा, तोबा! पता नहीं मुनीम जी का क्या हुआ! भगवान जाने उसकी सग्गड़ गाड़ी का क्या हुआ! असली इस्पात लोहे की धुरी थी। दोनों पहिए तो नहीं, एक पहिया एकदम नया था। गाड़ी में रंगीन डोरियों के फुँदने बड़े जतन से गूँथे गए थे।

----------


## sajan love

दो कसमें खाई हैं उसने। एक चोरबाजारी का माल नहीं लादेंगे। दूसरी, बाँस। अपने हर भाड़ेदार से वह पहले ही पूछ लेता है, ''चोरी- चमारीवाली चीज तो नहीं?' और, बाँस? बाँस लादने के लिए पचास रुपए भी दे कोई, हिरामन की गाड़ी नहीं मिलेगी। दूसरे की गाड़ी देखे।

बाँस लदी हुई गाड़ी! गाड़ी से चार हाथ आगे बाँस का अगुआ निकला रहता है और पीछे की ओर चार हाथ पिछुआ! काबू के बाहर रहती है गाड़ी हमेशा। सो बेकाबूवाली लदनी और खरैहिया। शहरवाली बात! तिस पर बाँस का अगुआ पकड़कर चलनेवाला भाड़ेदार का महाभकुआ नौकर, लड़की-स्कूल की ओर देखने लगा। बस, मोड़ पर घोड़ागाड़ी से टक्कर हो गई। जब तक हिरामन बैलों की रस्सी खींचे, तब तक घोड़ागाड़ी की छतरी बाँस के अगुआ में फँस गई। घोड़ा-गाड़ीवाले ने तड़ातड़ चाबुक मारते हुए गाली दी थी!

----------


## sajan love

दो कसमें खाई हैं उसने। एक चोरबाजारी का माल नहीं लादेंगे। दूसरी, बाँस। अपने हर भाड़ेदार से वह पहले ही पूछ लेता है, ''चोरी- चमारीवाली चीज तो नहीं?' और, बाँस? बाँस लादने के लिए पचास रुपए भी दे कोई, हिरामन की गाड़ी नहीं मिलेगी। दूसरे की गाड़ी देखे।

बाँस लदी हुई गाड़ी! गाड़ी से चार हाथ आगे बाँस का अगुआ निकला रहता है और पीछे की ओर चार हाथ पिछुआ! काबू के बाहर रहती है गाड़ी हमेशा। सो बेकाबूवाली लदनी और खरैहिया। शहरवाली बात! तिस पर बाँस का अगुआ पकड़कर चलनेवाला भाड़ेदार का महाभकुआ नौकर, लड़की-स्कूल की ओर देखने लगा। बस, मोड़ पर घोड़ागाड़ी से टक्कर हो गई। जब तक हिरामन बैलों की रस्सी खींचे, तब तक घोड़ागाड़ी की छतरी बाँस के अगुआ में फँस गई। घोड़ा-गाड़ीवाले ने तड़ातड़ चाबुक मारते हुए गाली दी थी!

----------


## sajan love

बाँस की लदनी ही नहीं, हिरामन ने खरैहिया शहर की लदनी भी छोड़ दी। और जब फारबिसगंज से मोरंग का भाड़ा ढोना शुरू किया तो गाड़ी ही पार! कई वर्षों तक हिरामन ने बैलों को आधीदारी पर जोता। आधा भाड़ा गाड़ीवाले का और आधा बैलवाले का। हिस्स! गाड़ीवानी करो मुफ्त! आधीदारी की कमाई से बैलों के ही पेट नहीं भरते। पिछले साल ही उसने अपनी गाड़ी बनवाई है।

देवी मैया भला करें उस सरकस-कंपनी के बाघ का। पिछले साल इसी मेले में बाघगाड़ी को ढोनेवाले दोनों घोड़े मर गए। चंपानगर से फारबिसगंज मेला आने के समय सरकस-कंपनी के मैनेजर ने गाड़ीवान-पट्टी में ऐलान करके कहा, ''सौ रूपया भाड़ा मिलेगा!'' एक-दो गाड़ीवान राजी हुए। लेकिन, उनके बैल बाघगाड़ी से दस हाथ दूर ही डर से डिकरने लगे,बाँ, आँ! रस्सी तुड़ाकर भागे। हिरामन ने अपने बैलों की पीठ सहलाते हुए कहा,''देखो भैयन, ऐसा मौका फिर हाथ न आएगा। यही है मौका अपनी गाड़ी बनवाने का। नहीं तो फिर आधेदारी। अरे पिंजड़े में बंद बाघ का क्या डर? मोरंग की तराई में दहाड़ते हुइ बाघों को देख चुके हो। फिर पीठ पर मैं तो हूँ।''

----------


## sajan love

गाड़ीवानों के दल में तालियाँ पटपटा उठीं थीं एक साथ। सभी की लाज रख ली हिरामन के बैलों ने। हुमककर आगे बढ़ गए और बाघगाड़ी में जुट गए, एक-एक करके। सिर्फ दाहिने बैल ने जुतने के बाद ढेर-सा पेशाब किया। हिरामन ने दो दिन तक नाक से कपड़े की पट्टी नहीं खोली थी। बड़ी गद्दी के बड़े सेठ जी की तरह नकबंधन लगाए बिना बघाइन गंध बरदास्त नहीं कर सकता कोई।

बाघगाड़ी की गाड़ीवानी की है हिरामन ने। कभी ऐसी गुदगुदी नहीं लगी पीठ में। आज रह-रहकर उसकी गाड़ी में चंपा का फूल महक उठता है। पीठ में गुदगुदी लगने पर वह अँगोछे से पीठ झाड़ लेता है।
हिरामन को लगता है, दो वर्ष से चंपानगर मेले की भगवती मैया उस पर प्रसन्न है। पिछले साल बाघगाड़ी जुट गई। नकद एक सौ रुपए भाड़े के अलावा बुताद, चाह-बिस्कुट और रास्ते-भर बंदर-भालू और जोकर का तमाशा देखा सो फोकट में!

----------


## sajan love

और, इस बार यह जनानी सवारी। औरत है या चंपा का फूल! जब से गाड़ी मह-मह महक रही है।

कच्ची सड़क के एक छोटे-से खड्ड में गाड़ी का दाहिना पहिया बेमौके हिचकोला खा गया। हिरामन की गाड़ी से एक हल्की 'सिस' की आवाज आई। हिरामन ने दाहिने बैल को दुआली से पीटते हुए कहा,''साला! क्या समझता है, बोरे की लदनी है क्या?''
''अहा! मारो मत!''
अनदेखी औरत की आवाज ने हिरामन को अचरज में डाल दिया। बच्चों की बोली जैसी महीन, फेनूगिलासी बोली!

मथुरामोहन नौटंकी कंपनी में लैला बननेवाली हीराबाई का नाम किसने नहीं सुना होगा भला! लेकिन हिरामन की बात निराली है! उसने सात साल तक लगातार मेलों की लदनी लादी है, कभी नौटंकी-थियेटर या बायस्कोप सिनेमा नहीं देखा। लैला या हीराबाई का नाम भी उसने नहीं सुना कभी। देखने की क्या बात! सो मेला टूटने के पंद्रह दिन पहले आधी रात की बेला में काली ओढ़नी में लिपटी औरत को देखकर उसके मन में खटका अवश्य लगा था। बक्सा ढोनेवाले नौकर से गाड़ी-भाड़ा में मोल-मोलाई करने की कोशिश की तो ओढ़नीवाली ने सिर हिलाकर मना कर दिया। हिरामन ने गाड़ी जोतते हुए नौकर से पूछा, ''क्यों भैया, कोई चोरी चमारी का माल-वाल तो नहीं?'' हिरामन को फिर अचरज हुआ। बक्सा ढ़ोनेवाले आदमी ने हाथ के इशारे से गाड़ी हाँकने को कहा और अँधेरे में गायब हो गया। हिरामन को मेले में तंबाकू बेचनेवाली बूढ़ी की काली साड़ी की याद आई थी।

ऐसे में कोई क्या गाड़ी हाँके!

----------


## sajan love

एक तो पीठ में गुदगुदी लग रही है। दूसरे रह-रहकर चंपा का फूल खिल जाता है उसकी गाड़ी में। बैलों को डाँटो तो 'इस-बिस' करने लगती है उसकी सवारी। उसकी सवारी! औरत अकेली, तंबाकू बेचनेवाली बूढ़ी नहीं! आवाज सुनने के बाद वह बार-बार मुड़कर टप्पर में एक नज़र डाल देता है; अँगोछे से पीठ झाड़ता है। भगवान जाने क्या लिखा है इस बार उसकी किस्मत में! गाड़ी जब पूरब की ओर मुड़ी, एक टुकड़ा चाँदनी उसकी गाड़ी में समा गई। सवारी की नाक पर एक जुगनू जगमगा उठा। हिरामन को सबकुछ रहस्यमय, अजगुत-अजगुत- लग रहा है। सामने चंपानगर से सिंधिया गाँव तक फैला हुआ मैदान! कहीं डाकिन-पिशाचिन तो नहीं?

हिरामन की सवारी ने करवट ली। चाँदनी पूरे मुखड़े पर पड़ी तो हिरामन चीखते-चीखते रूक गया, अरे बाप! ई तो परी है!

----------


## sajan love

परी की आँखें खुल गइंर्। हिरामन ने सामने सड़क की ओर मुँह कर लिया और बैलों को टिटकारी दी। वह जीभ को तालू से सटाकर टि-टि-टि-टि आवाज निकालता है। हिरामन की जीभ न जाने कब से सूखकर लकड़ी-जैसी हो गई थी!

''भैया, तुम्हारा नाम क्या है?''

हू-ब-हू फेनूगिलास! हिरामन के रोम-रोम बज उठे। मुँह से बोली नहीं निकली। उसके दोनों बैल भी कान खड़े करके इस बोली को परखते हैं।
''मेरा नाम! नाम मेरा है हिरामन!''
उसकी सवारी मुस्कराती है। मुस्कराहट में खुशबू है।
''तब तो मीता कहूँगी, भैया नहीं।, मेरा नाम भी हीरा है।''

----------


## sajan love

'इस्स!'' हिरामन को परतीत नहीं, ''मर्द और औरत के नाम में फर्क होता है।''
''हाँ जी, मेरा नाम भी हीराबाई है।''
कहाँ हीरामन और कहाँ हीराबाई, बहुत फर्क है!

हिरामन ने अपने बैलों को झिड़की दी, ''कान चुनियाकर गप सुनने से ही तीस कोस मंज़िल कटेगी क्या? इस बाएँ नाटे के पेट में शैतानी भरी है।'' हिरामन ने बाएँ बैल को दुआली की हल्की झड़प दी।
''मारो मत; धीरे धीरे चलने दो। जल्दी क्या है!''
हिरामन के सामने सवाल उपस्थित हुआ, वह क्या कहकर 'गप' करे हीराबाई से? तोहे' कहे या' अहाँ? उसकी भाषा में बड़ों को 'अहाँ' अर्थात 'आप' कहकर संबोधित किया जाता है, कचराही बोली में दो-चार सवाल-जवाब चल सकता है, दिल-खोल गप तो गाँव की बोली में ही की जा सकती है किसी से।

आसिन-कातिक के भोर में छा जानेवाले कुहासे से हिरामन को पुरानी चिढ़ है। बहुत बार वह सड़क भूलकर भटक चुका है। किंतु आज के भोर के इस घने कुहासे में भी वह मगन है। नदी के किनारे धन-खेतों से फूले हुए धान के पौधों की पवनिया गंध आती है। पर्व-पावन के दिन गाँव में ऐसी ही सुगंध फैली रहती है। उसकी गाड़ी में फिर चंपा का फूल खिला। उस फूल में एक परी बैठी है। जै भगवती।

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन ने आँख की कनखियों से देखा, उसकी सवारी मीता हीराबाई की आँखें गुजुर-गुजुर उसको हेर रही हैं। हिरामन के मन में कोई अजानी रागिनी बज उठी। सारी देह सिरसिरा रही है। बोला, ''बैल को मारते हैं तो आपको बहुत बुरा लगता है?''

हीराबाई ने परख लिया, हिरामन सचमुच हीरा है।

चालीस साल का हट्टा-कट्टा, काला-कलूटा, देहाती नौजवान अपनी गाड़ी और अपने बैलों के सिवाय दुनिया की किसी और बात में विशेष दिलचस्पी नहीं लेता। घर में बड़ा भाई है, खेती करता है। बाल-बच्चेवाला आदमी है। हिरामन भाई से बढ़कर भाभी की इज्जत करता है। भाभी से डरता भी है। हिरामन की भी शादी हुई थी, बचपन में ही गौने के पहले ही दुलहिन मर गई। हिरामन को अपनी दुलहिन का चेहरा याद नहीं। दूसरी शादी? दूसरी शादी न करने के अनेक कारण हैं। भाभी की जिद, कुमारी लड़की से ही हिरामन की शादी करवाएगी। कुमारी का मतलब हुआ पाँच-सात साल की लड़की। कौन मानता है सरधा-कानून? कोई लड़कीवाला दोब्याहू को अपनी लड़की गरज में पड़ने पर ही दे सकता है। भाभी उसकी तीन-सत्त करके बैठी है, सो बैठी है। भाभी के आगे भैया की भी नहीं चलती! अब हिरामन ने तय कर लिया है, शादी नहीं करेगा। कौन बलाय मोल लेने जाए! ब्याह करके फिर गाड़ीवानी क्या करेगा कोई! और सबकुछ छूट जाए, गाड़ीवानी नहीं छोड़ सकता हिरामन।

----------


## sajan love

हीराबाई ने हिरामन के जैसा निश्छल आदमी बहुत कम देखा है। पूछा, ''आपका घर कौन जिल्ला में पड़ता है?'' कानपुर नाम सुनते ही जो उसकी हँसी छूटी, तो बैल भड़क उठे। हिरामन हँसते समय सिर नीचा कर लेता है। हँसी बंद होनेपर उसने कहा, ''वाह रे कानपुर! तब तो नाकपुर भी होगा?'' और जब हीराबाई ने कहा कि नाकपुर भी है, तो वह हँसते-हँसते दुहरा हो गया।

''वाह रे दुनिया! क्या-क्या नाम होता है! कानपुर, नाकपुर!'' हिरामन ने हीराबाई के कान के फूल को गौर से देखो। नक की नकछवि के नग देखकर सिहर उठा, लहू की बूँद!

हिरामन ने हीराबई का नाम नहीं सुना कभी। नौटंकी कंपनी की औरत को वह बाईजी नहीं समझता है। कंपनी में काम करनेवाली औरतों को वह देख चुका है। सरकस कंपनी की मालकिन, अपनी दोनों जवान बेटियों के साथ बाघगाड़ी के पास आती थी, बाघ को चारा-पानी देती थी, प्यार भी करती थी खूब। हिरामन के बैलों को भी डबलरोटी-बिस्कुट खिलाया था बड़ी बेटी ने।

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन होशियार है। कुहासा छँटते ही अपनी चादर से टप्पर में परदा कर दिया, ''बस दो घंटा! उसके बाद रास्ता चलना मुश्किल है। कातिक की सुबह की धूल आप बर्दास्त न कर सकिएगा। कजरी नदी के किनारे तेगछिया के पास गाड़ी लगा देंगे। दुपहरिया काटकर।''

सामने से आती हुई गाड़ी को दूर से ही देखकर वह सतर्क हो गया। लीक और बैलों पर ध्यान लगाकर बैठ गया। राह काटते हुए गाड़ीवान ने पूछा, ''मेला टूट रहा है क्या भाई?''

हिरामन ने जवाब दिया, वह मेले की बात नहीं जानता। उसकी गाड़ी पर 'बिदागी' (नैहर या ससुराल जाती हुई लड़की) है। न जाने किस गाँव का नाम बता दिया हिरामन ने।
''छतापुर-पचीरा कहाँ है?''
''कहीं हो, यह लेकर आप क्या करिएगा?'' हिरामन अपनी चतुराई पर हँसा। परदा डाल देने पर भी पीठ में गुदगुदी लगती है।

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन परदे के छेद से देखता है। हीराबाई एक दियासलाई की डिब्बी के बराबर आईने में अपने दाँत देख रही है। मदनपुर मेले में एक बार बैलों को नन्हीं-चित्ती कौड़ियों की माला खरीद दी थी। हिरामन ने, छोटी-छोटी, नन्हीं-नन्हीं कौड़ियों की पाँत।

तेगछिया के तीनों पेड़ दूर से ही दिखलाई पड़ते हैं। हिरामन ने परदे को जरा सरकाते हुए कहा, ''देखिए, यही है तेगछिया। दो पेड़ जटामासी बड़ है और एक उस फूल का क्या नाम है, आपके कुरते पर जैसा फूल छपा हुआ है, वैसा ही; खूब महकता है; दो कोस दूर तक गंध जाती है; उस फूल को खमीरा तंबाकू में डालकर पीते भी हैं लोग।''

''और उस अमराई की आड़ से कई मकान दिखाई पड़ते हैं, वहाँ कोई गाँव है या मंदिर?

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन मे बीड़ी सुलगाने के पहले पूछा, ''बीड़ी पीएँ? आपको गंध तो नहीं लगेगी? वही है नामलगर ड्योढ़ी। जिस राजा के मेले से हम लोग आ रहे हैं, उसी का दियाद-गोतिया है। जा रे जमाना!''

हिरामन ने 'जा रे जमाना' कहकर बात को चाशनी में डाल दिया। हीराबाई टप्पर के परदे को तिरछें खोंस दिया। हीराबाई की दंतपंक्ति। 
''कौन जमाना?'' ठुड्डी पर हाथ रखकर साग्रह बोली।
''नामलगर ड्योढ़ी का जमाना! क्या था और क्या-से-क्या हो गया!''

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन गप रसाने का भेद जानता है। हीराबाई बोली, ''तुमने देखा था वह जमाना?''''देखा नहीं, सुना है। राज कैसे गया, बड़ी हैफवाली कहानी है। सुनते हैं, घर में देवता ने जन्म ले लिया। कहिए भला, देवता आखिर देवता है। है या नहीं? इंदरासन छोड़कर मिरतूभुवन में जन्म ले ले तो उसका तेज कैसे सम्हाल सकता है कोई! सूरजमुखी फूल की तरह माथे के पास तेज खिला रहता।लेकिन नजर का फेर किसी ने नहीं पहचाना। एक बार उपलैन में लाट साहब मय लाटनी के, हवागाड़ी से आए थे। लाट ने भी नहीं, पहचाना आखिर लटनी ने। सुरजमुखी तेज देखते ही बोल उठी, ए मैन राजा साहब, सुनो, यह आदमी का बच्चा नहीं हैं, देवता हैं।''

हिरामन ने लाटनी की बोली की नकल उतारते समय खूब डैम-फैट-लैट किया। हीराबाई दिल खोलकर हँसी। हँसते समय उसकी सारी देह दुलकती है।
हीराबाई ने अपनी ओढ़नी ठीक कर ली। तब हिरामन को लगा कि लगा कि... 
''तब? उसके बाद क्या हुआ मीता?''
''इस्स! कथ्था सुनने का बड़ा सौक है आपको? लेकिन, काला आदमी, राजा क्या महाराजा भी हो जाए, रहेगा काला आदमी ही। साहेब के जैसे अक्किल कहाँ से पाएगा! हँसकर बात उड़ा दी सभी ने। तब रानी को बार-बार सपना देने लगा देवता! सेवा नहीं कर सकते तो जाने दो, नहीं, रहेंगे तुम्हारे यहाँ। इसके बाद देवता का खेल शुरू हुआ। सबसे पहले दोनों दंतार हाथी मरे, फिर घोड़ा, फिर पटपटांग।''
''पटपटांग क्या है?''

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन का मन पल-पल में बदल रहा है। मन में सतरंगा छाता धीरे-धीरे खिल रहा है, उसको लगता है। उसकी गाड़ी पर देवकुल की औरत सवार है। देवता आखिर देवता है!
''पटपटांग! धन-दौलत, माल-मवेसी सब साफ! देवता इंदरासन चला गया।''

हीराबाई ने ओझल होते हुए मंदिर के कँगूरे की ओर देखकर लंबी साँस ली। ''लेकिन देवता ने जाते-जाते कहा, इस राज में कभी एक छोड़कर दो बेटा नहीं होगा। धन हम अपने साथ ले जा रहे हैं, गुन छोड़ जाते हैं। देवता के साथ सभी देव-देवी चले गए, सिर्फ सरोसती मैया रह गई। उसी का मंदिर है।''

देसी घोड़े पर पाट के बोझ लादे हुए बनियों को आते देखकर हिरामन ने टप्पर के परदि को गिरा दिया। बैलों को ललकार कर बिदेसिया नाच का बंदनागीत गाने लगा-
''जी मैया सरोसती, अरजी करत बानी;
हमरा पर होखू सहाई हे मैया, हमरा पर होखू सहाई!''
घोड़ेवाले बनियों से हिरामन ने हुलसकर पूछा, ''क्या भाव पटुआ खरीदते है महाजन?''

लंगड़े घोड़ेवाले बनिये ने बटगमनी जवाब दिया, ''नीचे सताइस-अठाइस, ऊपर तीस। जैसा माल, वैसा भाव।''
जवान बनिये ने पूछा, ''मेले का क्या हालचाल है, भाई? कौन नौटंकी कंपनी का खेल हो रहा है, रौता कंपनी या मथुरामोहन?''

----------


## sajan love

'मेले का हाल मेलावाला जाने?'' हिरामन ने फिर छतापुर-पचीरा का नाम लिया।

सूरज दो बाँस ऊपर आ गया था। हिरामन अपने बैलों से बात करने लगा, ''एक कोस जमीन! जरा दम बाँधकर चलो। प्यास की बेला हो गई न! याद है, उस बार तेगछिया के पास सरकस कंपनी के जोकर और बंदर नचानेवाला साहब में झगड़ा हो गया था। जोकरवा ठीक बंदर की तरह दाँत किटकिटाकर किक्रियाने लगा था, न जाने किस-किस देस-मुलुक के आदमी आते हैं!''

हिरामन ने फिर परदे के छेद से देखा, हीराबई एक कागज के टुकड़े पर आँख गड़ाकर बैठी है। हिरामन का मन आज हल्के सुर में बँधा है। उसको तरह-तरह के गीतों की याद आती है। बीस-पच्चीस साल पहले, बिदेसिया, बलवाही, छोकरा-नाचनेवाले एक-से-एक गजल खेमटा गाते थे। अब तो, भोंपा में भोंपू-भोंपू करके कौन गीत गाते हैं लोग! जा रे जमाना! छोकरा-नाच के गीत की याद आई हिरामन को-

''सजनवा बैरी हो ग'य हमारो! सजनवा!

अरे, चिठिया हो ते सब कोई बाँचे; चिठिया हो तो

----------


## sajan love

हाय! करमवा, होय करमवा गाड़ी की बल्ली पर ऊँगलियों से ताल देकर गीत को काट दिया हिरामन ने। छोकरा-नाच के मनुवाँ नटुवा का मुँह हीराबाई-जैसा ही था। कहाँ चला गया वह जमाना? हर महीने गाँव में नाचनेवाले आते थे। हिरामन ने छोकरा-नाच के चलते अपनी भाभी की न जाने कितनी बोली-ठोली सुनी थी। भाई ने घर से निकल जाने को कहा था।

आज हिरामन पर माँ सरोसती सहाय हैं, लगता है। हीराबाई बोली, ''वाह, कितना बढ़िया गाते हो तुम!''
हिरामन का मुँह लाल हो गया। वह सिर नीचा करके हँसने लगा।

आज तेगछिया पर रहनेवाले महावीर स्वामी भी असहाय हैं हिरामन पर। तेगछिया के नीचे एक भी गाड़ी नहीं। हमेशा गाड़ी और गाड़ीवानों की भीड़ लगी रहती हैं यहाँ। सिर्फ एक साइकिलवाला बैठकर सुस्ता रहा है। महावीर स्वामी को सुमरकर हिरामन ने गाड़ी रोकी। हीराबाई परदा हटाने लगी। हिरामन ने पहली बार आँखों से बात की हीराबाई से, साइकिलवाला इधर ही टकटकी लगाकर देख रहा है।

----------


## sajan love

बैलों को खोलने के पहले बाँस की टिकटी लगाकर गाड़ी को टिका दिया। फिर साइकिलवाले की ओर बार-बार घूरते हुए पूछा, ''कहाँ जाना है? मेला? कहाँ से आना हो रहा है? बिसनपुर से? बस, इतनी ही दूर में थसथसाकर थक गए?, जा रे जवानी!''

साइकिलवाला दुबला-पतला नौजवान मिनमिनाकर कुछ बोला और बीड़ी सुलगाकर उठ खड़ा हुआ।
हिरामन दुनिया-भर की निगाह से बचाकर रखना चाहता है हीराबाई को। उसने चारों ओर नजर दौड़ाकर देख लिया, कहीं कोई गाड़ी या घोड़ा नहीं।

कजरी नदी की दुबली-पतली धारा तेगछिया के पास आकर पूरब की ओर मुड़ गई है। हीराबाई पानी में बैठी हुई भैसों और उनकी पीठ पर बैठे हुए बगुलों को देखती रही।
हिरामन बोला, ''जाइए, घाट पर मुँह-हाथ धो आइए!''

हीराबाई गाड़ी से नीचे उतरी। हिरामन का कलेजा धड़क उठा। नहीं, नहीं! पाँव सीधे हैं, टेढ़े नहीं। लेकिन, तलुवा इतना लाल क्यों हैं? हीराबई घाट की ओर चली गई, गाँव की बहू-बेटी की तरह सिर नीचा करके धीरे-धीरे। कौन कहेगा कि कंपनी की औरत है! औरत नहीं, लड़की। शायद कुमारी ही है।

हिरामन टिकटी पर टिकी गाड़ी पर बैठ गया। उसने टप्पर में झाँककर देखा। एक बार इधर-उधर देखकर हीराबाई के तकिये पर हाथ रख दिया। फिर तकिये पर केहुनी डालकर झुक गया, झुकता गया। खुशबू उसकी देह में समा गई। तकिये के गिलाफ पर कढ़े फूलों को उँगलियों से छूकर उसने सूँघा, हाय रे हाय! इतनी सुगंध! हिरामन को लगा, एक साथ पाँच चिलम गाँजा फूँककर वह उठा है। हीराबाई के छोटे आईने में उसने अपना मुँह देखा। आँखें उसकी इतनी लाल क्यों हैं?

----------


## sajan love

हीराबाई लौटकर आई तो उसने हँसकर कहा, ''अब आप गाड़ी का पहरा दीजिए, मैं आता हूँ तुरत।''
हिरामन ने अपना सफरी झोली से सहेजी हुई गंजी निकाली। गमछा झाड़कर कंधे पर लिया और हाथ में बालटी लटकाकर चला। उसके बैलों ने बारी-बारी से 'हुँक-हुँक' करके कुछ कहा। हिरामन ने जाते-जाते उलटकर कहा, ''हाँहाँ, प्यास सभी को लगी है। लौटकर आता हूँ तो घास दूँगा, बदमासी मत करो!''
बैलों ने कान हिलाए।

नहा-धोकर कब लौटा हिरामन, हीराबाई को नहीं मालूम। कजरी की धारा को देखते-देखते उसकी आँखों में रात की उचटी हुई नींद लौट आई थी। हिरामन पास के गाँव से जलपान के लिए दही-चूड़ा-चीनी ले आया है।
''उठिए, नींद तोड़िए! दो मुट्ठी जलपान कर लीजिए!''

हीराबाई आँख खोलकर अचरज में पड़ गई। एक हाथ में मिट्टी के नए बरतन में दही, केले के पत्ते। दूसरे हाथ में बालटी-भर पानी। आँखों में आत्मीयतापूर्ण अनुरोध!

----------


## sajan love

इतनी चीजें कहाँ से ले आए!''
''इस गाँव का दही नामी है। चाह तो फारबिसगंज जाकर ही पाइएगा।''हिरामन ने कहा, ''तुम भी पत्तल बिछाओ। क्यों? तुम नहीं खाओगे तो समेटकर रख लो अपनी झोली में। मैं भी नहीं खाऊँगी।''
''इस्स!'' हिरामन लजाकर बोला, ''अच्छी बात! आप खा लीजिए पहले!''
''पहले-पीछे क्या? तुम भी बैठो।''

हिरामन का जी जुड़ा गया। हीराबाई ने अपने हाथ से उसका पत्तल बिछा दिया, पानी छींट दिया, चूड़ा निकालकर दिया। इस्स! धन्न है, धन्न है! हिरामन ने देखा, भगवती मैया भोग लगा रही है। लाल होठों पर गोरस का परस! पहाड़ी तोते को दूध-भात खाते देखा है?
दिन ढल गया।

----------


## sajan love

टप्पर में सोई हीराबाई और जमीन पर दरी बिछाकर सोए हिरामन की नींद एक ही साथ खुली। मेले की ओर जानेवाली गाड़ियाँ तेगछिया के पास रुकी हैं। बच्चे कचर-पचर कर रहे हैं।

हिरामन हड़बड़ाकर उठा। टप्पर के अंदर झाँककर इशारे से कहा, दिन ढल गया! गाड़ी में बैलों को जोतते समय उसने गाड़ीवानों के सवालों का कोई जवाब नहीं दिया। गाड़ी हाँकते हुए बोला, ''सिरपुर बाजार के इसपिताल की डागडरनी हैं। रोगी देखने जा रही हैं। पास ही कुड़मागाम।''
हीराबाई छत्तापुर-पचीरा का नाम भूल गई। गाड़ी जब कुछ दूर आगे बढ़ आई तो उसने हँसकर पूछा, ''पत्तापुर-छपीरा?''
हँसते-हँसते पेट में बल पड़ गए हिरामन के... ''पत्तापुर-छपीरा! हा-हा वे लोग छत्तापुर-पचीरा के ही गाड़ीवान थे, उनसे कैसे कहता! ही-ही-ही!''
हीराबाई मुस्कराती हुई गाँव की ओर देखने लगी।

सड़क तेगछिया गाँव के बीच से निकलती है। गाँव के बच्चों ने परदेवाली गाड़ी देखी और तालियाँ बजा-बजाकर रटी हुई पंक्तियाँ दुहराने लगे,
''लाली-लाली डोलिया में
लाली रे दुलहनिया
पान खाए!''

हिरामन हँसा। दुलहिनिया लाली-लाली डोलिया! दुलहिनिया पान खाती है, दुलहा की पगड़ी में मुँह पोंछती है। ओ दुलहिनिया, तेगछिया गाँव के बच्चों को याद रखना। लौटती बेर गुड़ का लड्डू लेती आइयो। लाख वरिस तेरा हुलहा जीए! कितने दिनों का हौसला पूरा हुआ है हिरामन का! ऐसे कितने सपने देखे हैं उसने! वह अपनी दुलहिन को लेकर लौट रहा है। हर गाँव के बच्चे तालियाँ बजाकर गा रहे हैं। हर आँगन से झाँककर देख रही हैं औरतें। मर्द लोग पूछते हैं, ''कहाँ की गाड़ी है, कहाँ जाएगी?' उसकी दुलहिन डोली का परदा थोड़ा सरकाकर देखती है। और भी कितने सपने गाँव से बाहर निकलकर उसने कनखियों से टप्पर के अंदर देखा, हीराबाई कुछ सोच रही है। हिरामन भी किसी सोच में पड़ गया। थोड़ी देर के बाद वह गुनगुनाने लगा-
''सजन रे झूठ मति बोलो, खुदा के पास जाना है।

----------


## sajan love

सजन रे झूठ मति बोलो, खुदा के पास जाना है।
नहीं हाथी, नहीं घोड़ा, नहीं गाड़ी,
वहाँ पैदल ही जाना है। सजन रे।''

हीराबाई ने पूछा, ''क्यों मीता? तुम्हारी अपनी बोली में कोई गीत नहीं क्या?''

हिरामन अब बेखटक हीराबाई की आँखों में आँखें डालकर बात करता है। कंपनी की औरत भी ऐसी होती है? सरकस कंपनी की मालकिन मेम थी। लेकिन हीराबाई! गाँव की बोली में गीत सुनना चाहती है। वह खुलकर मुस्कराया, ''गाँव की बोली आप समझिएगा?''
''हूँ-ऊँ-ऊँ!'' हीराबाई ने गर्दन हिलाई। कान के झुमके हिल गए।

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन कुछ देर तक बैलों को हाँकता रहा चुपचाप। फिर बोला, ''गीत जरूर ही सुनिएगा? नहीं मानिएगा? इस्स! इतना सौक गाँव का गीत सुनने का है आपको! तब लीक छोड़नी होगी। चालू रास्ते में कैसे गीत गा सकता है कोई!''
हिरामन ने बाएँ बैल की रस्सी खींचकर दाहिने को लीक से बाहर किया और बोला, ''हरिपुर होकर नहीं जाएँगे तब।''

चालू लीक को काटते देखकर हिरामन की गाड़ी के पीछेवाले गाड़ीवान ने चिल्लाकर पूछा, ''काहे हो गाड़ीवान, लीक छोड़कर बेलीक कहाँ उधर?''
हिरामन ने हवा में दुआली घुमाते हुए जवाब दिया, ''कहाँ है बेलीकी? वह सड़क नननपुर तो नहीं जाएगी।'' फिर अपने-आप बड़बड़ाया, ''इस मुलुक के लोगों की यही आदत बुरी है। राह चलते एक सौ जिरह करेंगे। अरे भाई, तुमको जाना है, जाओ। देहाती भुच्च सब!''
नननपुर की सड़क पर गाड़ी लाकर हिरामन ने बैलों की रस्सी ढीली कर दी। बैलों ने दुलकी चाल छोड़कर कदमचाल पकड़ी।

हीराबाई ने देखा, सचमुच नननपुर की सड़क बड़ी सूनी है। हिरामन उसकी आँखों की बोली समझता है, ''घबराने की बात नहीं। यह सड़क भी फारबिसगंज जाएगी, राह-घाट के लोग बहुत अच्छे हैं। एक घड़ी रात तक हम लोग पहुँच जाएँगे।

----------


## sajan love

हीराबाई को फारबिसगंज पहुँचने की जल्दी नहीं। हिरामन पर उसको इतना भरोसा हो गया कि डर-भय की कोई बात नहीं उठती है मन में। हिरामन ने पहले जी-भर मुस्करा लिया। कौन गीत गाए वह! हीराबाई को गीत और कथा दोनों का शौक है इस्स! महुआ घटवारिन? वह बोला, ''अच्छा, जब आपको इतना सौक है तो सुनिए महुआ घटवारिन का का गीत। इसमें गीत भी है, कथा भी है।''

कितने दिनों के बाद भगवती ने यह हौसला भी पूरा कर दिया। जै भगवती! आज हिरामन अपने मन को खलास कर लेगा। वह हीराबाई की थमी हुई मुस्कुराहट को देखता रहा।

''सुनिए! आज भी परमार नदी में महुआ घटवारिन के कई पुराने घाट हैं। इसी मुलुक की थी महुआ! थी तो घटवारिन, लेकिन सौ सतवंती में एक थी। उसका बाप दारू-ताड़ी पीकर दिन-रात बेहोश पड़ा रहता। उसकी सौतेली माँ साच्छात राकसनी! बहुत बड़ी नजर-चालक। रात में गाँजा-दारू-अफीम चुराकर बेचनेवाले से लेकर तरह-तरह के लोगों से उसकी जान-पहचान थी। सबसे घुट्टा-भर हेल-मेल। महुआ कुमारी थी। लेकिन काम कराते-कराते उसकी हड्डी निकाल दी थी राकसनी ने। जवान हो गई, कहीं शादी-ब्याह की बात भी नहीं चलाई। एक रात की बात सुनिए!''

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन ने धीरे-धीरे गुनगुनाकर गला साफ किया,
'हे अ-अ-अ- सावना-भादवा के, र- उमड़ल नदिया, में,मैं-यो-ओ-ओ, 
मैयो गे रैनि भयावनि-हो-ए-ए-ए;
तड़का-तड़के धड़के करेज-आ-आ मोरा
कि हमहूँ जे बार-नान्ही रे-ए-ए।''

ओ माँ! सावन-भादों की उमड़ी हुई नदी, भयावनी रात, बिजली कड़कती है, मैं बारी-क्वारी नन्ही बच्ची, मेरा कलेजा धड़कता है। अकेली कैसे जाऊँ घाट पर? सो भी परदेशी राही-बटोही के पैर में तेल लगाने के लिए! सत-माँ ने अपनी बज्जर-किवाड़ी बंद कर ली। आसमान में मेघ हड़बड़ा उठे और हरहराकर बरसा होने लगी। महुआ रोने लगी, अपनी माँ को याद करके। आज उसकी माँ रहती तो ऐसे दुरदिन में कलेजे से सटाकर रखती अपनी महुआ बेटी को 'हे मइया इसी दिन के लिए, यही दिखाने के लिए तुमने कोख में रखा था? महुआ अपनी माँ पर गुस्सायी- क्यों वह अकेली मर गई, जी-भर कर कोसती हुई बोली।

हिरामन ने लक्ष्य किया, हीराबाई तकिये पर केहुनी गड़ाकर, गीत में मगन एकटक उसकी ओर देख रही है। खोई हुई सूरत कैसी भोली लगती है!

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन ने गले में कँपकँपी पैदा की,
''हूँ-ऊँ-ऊँ-रे डाइनियाँ मैयो मोरी-ई-ई,
नोनवा चटाई काहे नाही मारलि सौरी-घर-अ-अ।
एहि दिनवाँ खातिर छिनरो धिया
तेंहु पोसलि कि तेनू-दूध उगटन।

हिरामन ने दम लेते हुए पूछा, ''भाखा भी समझती हैं कुछ या खाली गीत ही सुनती हैं?''
हीरा बोली, ''समझती हूँ। उगटन माने उबटन, जो देह में लगाते हैं।''
हिरामन ने विस्मित होकर कहा, ''इस्स!'' सो रोने-धोने से क्या होए! सौदागर ने पूरा दाम चुका दिया था महुआ का। बाल पकड़कर घसीटता हुआ नाव पर चढ़ा और माँझी को हुकुम दिया, नाव खोलो, पाल बाँधी! पालवाली नाव परवाली चिड़िया की तरह उड़ चली । रात-भर महुआ रोती-छटपटाती रही। सौदागर के नौकरों ने बहुत डराया-धमकाया, 'चुप रहो, नहीं ते उठाकर पानी में फेंक देंगे।' बस, महुआ को बात सूझ गई। मोर का तारा मेघ की आड़ से जरा बाहर आया, फिर छिप गया। इधर महुआ भी छपाक से कूद पड़ी पानी में। सौदागर का एक नौकर महुआ को देखते ही मोहित हो गया था। महुआ की पीठ पर वह भी

----------


## sajan love

कूदा। उलटी धारा में तैरना खेल नहीं, सो भी भरी भादों की नदी में। महुआ असल घटवारिन की बेटी थी। मछली भी भला थकती है पानी में! सफरी मछली-जैसी फरफराती, पानी चीरती भागी चली जा रही है। और उसके पीछे सौदागर का नौकर पुकार-पुकारकर कहता है, ''महुआ जरा थमो, तुमको पकड़ने नहीं आ रहा, तुम्हारा साथी हूँ। जिंदगी-भर साथ रहेंगे हम लोग।'' लेकिन।

हिरामन का बहुत प्रिय गीत है यह। महुआ घटवारिन गाते समय उसके सामने सावन-भादों की नदी उमड़ने लगती है; अमावस्या की रात और घने बादलों में रह-रहकर बिजली चमक उठती है। उसी चमक में लहरों से लड़ती हुई बारी-कुमारी महुआ की झलक उसे मिल जाती है। सफरी मछली की चाल और तेज हो जाती है। उसको लगता है, वह खुद सौदागर का नौकर है। महुआ कोई बात नहीं सुनती। परतीत करती नहीं। उलटखर देखती भी नहीं। और वह थक गया है, तैरते-तैरते।

इस बार लगता है महुआ ने अपने को पकड़ दिया। खुद ही पकड़ में आ गई है। उसने महुआ को छू लिया है, पा लिया है, उसकी थकन दूर हो गई है। पंद्रह-बीस साल तक उमड़ी हुई नदी की उलटी धारा में तैरते हुए उसके मन को किनारा मिल गया है। आनंद के आँसू कोई भी रोक नहीं मानते।

----------


## sajan love

उसने हीराबाई से अपनी गीली आँखें चुराने की कोशिश की। किंतु हीरा तो उसके मन में बैठी न जाने कब से सबकुछ देख रही थी। हिरामन ने अपनी काँपती हुई बोली को काबू में लाकर बैलों को झिड़की दी, ''इस गीत में न जाने क्या है कि सुनते ही दोनों थसथसा जाते हैं। लगता है, सौ मन बोझ लाद दिया किसी ने।'' 
हीराबाई लंबी साँस लेती है। हिरामन के अंग-अंग में उमंग समा जाती है।
''तुम तो उस्ताद हो मीता!''
''इस्स!''
आसिन-कातिक का सूरज दो बाँस दिन रहते ही कुम्हला जाता है। सूरज डूबने से पहले ही नननपुर पहुँचना है, हिरामन अपने बैलों को समझा रहा है, ''कदम खोलकर और कलेजा बाँधकर चलो ए छि छि! बढ़के भैयन! ले-ले-ले-ए हे,य!''

----------


## sajan love

नननपुर तक वह अपने बैलों को ललकारता रहा। हर ललकार के पहले वह अपने बैलों को बीती हुई बातों की याद दिलाता, याद नहीं, चौधरी की बेटी की बरात में कितनी गाड़ियाँ थीं; सबको कैसे मात किया था! हाँ, वह कदम निकालो। ले-ले-ले! नननपुर से फारबिसगंज तीन कोस! दो घंटे और!

नननपुर के हाट पर आजकल चाय भी बिकने लगी है। हिरामन अपने लोटे में चाय भरकर ले आया। कंपनी की औरत जानता है वह, सारा दिन, घड़ी घड़ी भर में चाय पीती रहती है। चाय है या जान!

हीरा हँसते-हँसते लोट-पोट हो रही है, ''अरे, तुमसे किसने कह दिया कि क्वारे आदमी को चाय नहीं पीनी चाहिए?''

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन लजा गया। क्या बोले वह? लाज की बात। लेकिन वह भोग चुका है एक बार। सरकस कंपनी की मेम के हाथ की चाय पीकर उसने देख लिया है। बड़ी गर्म तासीर!
''पीजिए गुरु जी!'' हीरा हँसी!
''इस्स!''

नननपुर हाट पर ही दीया-बाती जल चुकी थी। हिरामन ने अपना सफरी लालटेन जलाकर पिछवा में लटका दिया। आजकल शहर से पाँच कोस दूर के गाँववाले भी अपने को शहरू समझने लगे हैं। बिना रोशनी की गाड़ी को पकड़कर चालान कर देते हैं। बारह बखेड़ा!

''आप मुझे गुरु जी मत कहिए।''
''तुम मेरे उस्ताद हो। हमारे शास्तर में लिखा हुआ है, एक अच्छर सिखानेवाला भी गुरु और एक राग सिखानेवाला भी उस्ताद!''
''इस्स! सास्तर-पुरान भी जानती हैं! मैंने क्या सिखाया? मैं क्या?''

----------


## sajan love

हीरा हँसकर गुनगुनाने लगी, ''हे-अ-अ-अ- सावना-भादवा के-र!''
हिरामन अचरज के मारे गूँगा हो गया। इस्स! इतना तेज जेहन! हू-ब-हू महुआ घटवारिन!

गाड़ी सीताधार की एक सूखी धारा की उतराई पर गड़गड़ाकर नीचे की ओर उतरी। हीराबाई ने हीरामन का कंधा धर लिया एक हाथ से। बहुत देर तक हिरामन के कंधे पर उसकी उँगलियाँ पड़ी रहीं। हिरामन ने नजर फिराकर कंधे पर केंद्रित करने की कोशिश की, कई बार। गाड़ी चढ़ाई पर पहुँची तो हीरा की ढीली उँगलियाँ फिर तन गई।

सामने फारबिसगंज शहर की रोशनी झिलमिला रही है। शहर से कुछ दूर हटकर मेले की रोशनी टप्पर में लटके लालटेन की रोशनी में छाया नाचती है आसपास। डबडबाई आँखों से, हर रोशनी सूरजमुखी फूल की तरह दिखाई पड़ती है।

फारबिसगंज तो हिरामन का घर-दुआर है!

न जाने कितनी बार वह फारबिसगंज आया है। मेले की लदनी लादी है। किसी औरत के साथ? हाँ, एक बार। उसकी भाभी जिस साल आई थी गौने में। इसी तरह तिरपाल से गाड़ी को चारों ओर से घेरकर बासा बनाया गया था।

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन अपनी गाड़ी को तिरपाल से घेर रहा है, गाड़ीवान-पट्टी में। सुबह होते ही रीता नौटंकी कंपनी के मैनेजर से बात करके भरती हो जाएगी हीराबाई। परसों मेला खुल रहा है। इस बार मेले में पालचट्टी खूब जमी है। बस, एक रात। आज रात-भर हिरामन की गाड़ी में रहेगी वह। हिरामन की गाड़ी में नहीं, घर में!

''कहाँ की गाड़ी है? कौन, हिरामन! किस मेले से? किस चीज की लदनी है?''

गाँव-समाज के गाड़ीवान, एक-दूसरे को खोजकर, आसपास गाड़ी लगाकर बासा ड़ालते हैं। अपने गाँव के लालमोहर, धुन्नीराम और पलटदास वगैरह गाड़ीवानों के दल को देखकर हिरामन अचकचा गया। उधर पलटदास टप्पर में झाँककर भड़का। मानो बाघ पर नज़र पड़ गई। हिरामन ने इशारे से सभी को चुप किया। फिर गाड़ी की ओर कनखी मारकर फुसफुसाया- ''चुप! कंपनी की औरत है, नौटंकी कंपनी की।''
''कंपनी की,ई-ई-ई!''
'' ? ? ? ? !''

----------


## sajan love

एक नहीं, अब चार हिरामन! चारों ने अचरज से एक-दूसरे को देखा। कंपनी नाम में कितना असर है! हिरामन ने लक्ष्य किया, तीनों एक साथ सटक-दम हो गए। लालमोहर ने जरा दूर हटकर बतियाने की इच्छा प्रकट की, इशारे से ही। हिरामन ने टप्पर की ओर मुँह करके कहा, ''होटिल तो नहीं खुला होगा कोई, हलवाई के यहाँ से पक्की ले आवें!''

''हिरामन, जरा इधर सुनो। म़ैं कुछ नहीं खाऊँगी अभी। लो, तुम खा आओ।''
''क्या है, पैसा? इस्स!'' पैसा देकर हिरामन ने कभी फारबिसगंज में कच्ची-पक्की नहीं खाई। उसके गाँव के इतने गाड़ीवान हैं, किस दिन के लिए? वह छू नहीं सकता पैसा। उसने हीराबाई से कहा, ''बेकार, मेला-बाजार में हुज्जत मत कीजिए। पैसा रखिए।'' मौका पाकर लालमोहर भी टप्पर के करीब आ गया। उसने सलाम करते हुए कहा, ''चार आदमी के भात में दो आदमी खुसी से खा सकते हैं। बासा पर भात चढ़ा हुआ है। हें-हें-हें ! हम लोग एकहि गाँव के हैं। गाँवो-गिरामिन के रहते होटिल और हलवाई के यहाँ खाएगा हिरामन?''
हिरामन ने लालमोहर का हाथ टीप दिया, ''बेसी भचर-भचर मत बको।''

गाड़ी से चार रस्सी दूर जाते-जाते धुन्नीराम ने अपने कुलबुलाते हुए दिल की बात खोल दी, ''इस्स! तुम भी खूब हो हिरामन! उस साल कंपनी का बाघ, इस बार कंपनी की जनानी!''

हिरामन ने दबी आवाज में कहा, ''भाई रे, यह हम लोगों के मुलुक की जनाना नहीं कि लटपट बोली सुनकर भी चुप रह जाए। एक तो पच्छिम की औरत, तिस पर कंपनी की!''
धुन्नीराम ने अपनी शंका प्रकट की, ''लेकिन कंपनी में तो सुनते हैं पतुरिया रहती है।''
''धत्!'' सभी ने एक साथ उसको दुरदुरा दिया, ''कैसा आदमी है! पतुरिया रहेगी कंपनी में भला! देखो इसकी बुद्धि। सुना है, देखा तो नहीं है कभी!''

धुन्नीराम ने अपनी गलती मान ली। पलटदास को बात सूझी, ''हिरामन भाई, जनाना जात अकेली रहेगी गाड़ी पर? कुछ भी हो, जनाना आखिर जनाना ही है। कोई जरूरत ही पड़ जाए!''

----------


## sajan love

यह बात सभी को अच्छी लगी। हिरामन ने कहा, ''बात ठीक है। पलट, तुम लौट जाओ, गाड़ी के पास ही रहना। और देखो, गपशप जरा होशियारी से करना। हाँ!''

हिरामन की देह से अतर-गुलाब की खुशबू निकलती है। हिरामन करमसौड़ है। उस बार महीनों तक उसकी देह से बघाइन गंध नहीं गई। लालमोहर ने हिरामन की गमछी सूँघ ली, ''ए-ह!''

४४

हिरामन चलते-चलते रूक गया- ''क्या करें लालमोहर भाई, जरा कहो तो! बड़ी जि करती है, कहती है, नौटंकी देखना ही होगा।''
''फोकट में ही?''
''और गाँव नहीं पहुँचेगी यह बात?''

हिरामन बोला, ''नहीं जी! एक रात नौटंकी देखकर जिंदगी-भर बोली-ठोली कौन सुने? देसी मुर्गी विलायती चाल!''
धुन्नीराम ने पूछा, ''फोकट में देखने पर भी तुम्हारी भौजाई बात सुनाएगी?''

लालमोहर के बासा के बगल में, एक लकड़ी की दुकान लादकर आए हुए गाड़ीवानों का बासा है। बासा के मीर-गाड़ीवान मियाँजान बूढ़े ने सफरी गुड़गुड़ी पीते हुए पूछा, ''क्यों भाई, मीनाबाजार की लदनी लादकर कौन आया है?''

----------


## sajan love

यह बात सभी को अच्छी लगी। हिरामन ने कहा, ''बात ठीक है। पलट, तुम लौट जाओ, गाड़ी के पास ही रहना। और देखो, गपशप जरा होशियारी से करना। हाँ!''

हिरामन की देह से अतर-गुलाब की खुशबू निकलती है। हिरामन करमसौड़ है। उस बार महीनों तक उसकी देह से बघाइन गंध नहीं गई। लालमोहर ने हिरामन की गमछी सूँघ ली, ''ए-ह!''

४४

हिरामन चलते-चलते रूक गया- ''क्या करें लालमोहर भाई, जरा कहो तो! बड़ी जि करती है, कहती है, नौटंकी देखना ही होगा।''
''फोकट में ही?''
''और गाँव नहीं पहुँचेगी यह बात?''

हिरामन बोला, ''नहीं जी! एक रात नौटंकी देखकर जिंदगी-भर बोली-ठोली कौन सुने? देसी मुर्गी विलायती चाल!''
धुन्नीराम ने पूछा, ''फोकट में देखने पर भी तुम्हारी भौजाई बात सुनाएगी?''

लालमोहर के बासा के बगल में, एक लकड़ी की दुकान लादकर आए हुए गाड़ीवानों का बासा है। बासा के मीर-गाड़ीवान मियाँजान बूढ़े ने सफरी गुड़गुड़ी पीते हुए पूछा, ''क्यों भाई, मीनाबाजार की लदनी लादकर कौन आया है?''

----------


## sajan love

मीनाबाजार! मीनाबाजार तो पतुरिया-पट्टी को कहते हैं। क्या बोलता है यह बूढ़ा मियाँ? लालमोहर ने हिरामन के कान में फुसफुसाकर कहा, ''तुम्हारी देह मह-मह-महकती है। सच!''

लहसनवाँ लालमोहर का नौकर-गाड़ीवान है। उम्र में सबसे छोटा है। पहली बार आया है तो क्या? बाबू-बबुआइनों के यहाँ बचपन से नौकरी कर चुका है। वह रह-रहकर वातावरण में कुछ सूँघता है, नाक सिकोड़कर। हिरामन ने देखा, लहसनवाँ का चेहरा तमतम गया है। कौन आ रहा है धड़धड़ाता हुआ?, ''कौन, पलटदास? क्या है?''

पलटदास आकर खड़ा हो गया चुपचाप। उसका मुँह भी तमतमाया हुआ था। हिरामन ने पूछा, ''क्या हुआ? बोलते क्यों नहीं?''
क्या जवाब दे पलटदास! हिरामन ने उसको चेतावनी दे दी थी, गपशप होशियारी से करना। वह चुपचाप गाड़ी की आसनी पर जाकर बैठ गया, हिरामन की जगह पर। हीराबाई ने पूछा, ''तुम भी हिरामन के साथ हो?'' पलटदास ने गरदन हिलाकर हामी भरी। हीराबाई फिर लेट गई। चेहरा-मोहरा और बोली-बानी देख-सुनकर, पलटदास का कलेजा काँपने लगा; न जाने क्यों। हाँ! रामलीला में सिया सुकुमारी इसी तरह थकी लेटी हुई थी। जै! सियावर रामचंद्र की जै! पलटदास के मन में जै-जैकार होने लगा। वह दास-वैस्नव है, कीर्तनिया है। थकी हुई सीता महारानी के चरण टीपने की इच्छा प्रकट की उसने, हाथ की उँगलियों के इशारे से; मानो हारमोनियम की पटरियों पर नचा रहा हो। हीराबाई तमककर बैठ गई, ''अरे, पागल है क्या? जाओ, भागो!''

पलटदास को लगा, गुस्साई हुई कंपनी की औरत की आँखों से चिनगारी निकल रही है-छटक्, छटक्! वह भागा।
पलटदास क्या जवाब दे! वह मेला से भी भागने का उपाय सोच रहा है। बोला, ''कुछ नहीं। हमको व्यापारी मिल गया। अभी ही टीसन जाकर माल लादना है। भात में तो अभी देर हैं। मैं लौट आता हूँ तब तक।''

खाते समय धुन्नीराम और लहसनवाँ ने पलटदास की टोकरी-भर निन्दा की। छोटा आदमी है। कमीना है। पैसे-पैसे का हिसाब जोड़ता है। खाने-पीने के बाद लालमोहर के दल ने अपना बासा तोड़ दिया। धुन्नी और लहसनवाँ गाड़ी जोतकर हिरामन के बासा पर चले, गाड़ी की लीक धरकर। हिरामन ने चलते-चलते रुककर, लालमोहर से कहा, ''जरा मेरे इस कंधे की सूँघो तो। सूँघकर देखो न?''

लालमोहर ने कंधा सूँघकर आँखे मूँद लीं। मुँह से अस्फुट शब्द निकला, ''ए, ह!''
हिरामन ने कहा, ''जरा-सा हाथ रखने पर इतनी खुशबू! समझे!'' लालमोहर ने हिरामन का हाथ पकड़ लिया, ''कंधे पर हाथ रखा था, सच? सुनो हिरामन, नौटंकी देखने का ऐसा मौका फिर कभी हाथ नहीं लगेगा। हाँ!''
''तुम भी देखोगे?'' लालमोहर की बत्तीसी चौराहे की रोशनी में झिलमिला उठी। 
बासा पर पहुँचकर हिरामन ने देखा, टप्पर के पास खड़ा बतिया रहा है कोई, हीराबाई से। धुन्नी और लहसनवाँ ने एक ही साथ कहा, '' कहाँ रह गए पीछे? बहुत देर से खोज रही है कंपनी!''

हिरामन ने टप्पर के पास जाकर देखा- अरे, यह तो वही बक्सा ढोनेवाला नौकर, जो चंपानगर मेले में हीराबाई को गाड़ी पर बिठाकर अँधेरे में गायब हो गया था।

''आ गए हिरामन! अच्छी बात, इधर आओ। यह लो अपना भाड़ा और यह लो अपनी दच्छिना! पच्चीस-पच्चीस, पचास।''
हिरामन को लगा, किसी ने आसमान से धकेलकर धरती पर गिरा दिया। किसी ने क्यों, इस बक्सा ढोनेवाला आदमी ने। कहाँ से आ गया? उसकी जीभ पर आई हुई बात जीभ पर ही रह गई इस्स! दच्छिना! वह चुपचाप खड़ा रहा।

हीराबाई बोली, ''लो पकड़ो! और सुनो, कल सुबह रौता कंपनी में आकर मुझसे भेंट करना। पास बनवा दूँगी। ब़ोलते क्यों नहीं?''
लालमोहर ने कहा, ''इलाम-बकसीस दे रही है मालकिन, ले लो हिरामन! हिरामन ने कटकर लालमोहर की ओर देखा। ब़ोलने का जरा भी ढंग नहीं इस लालमोहरा को।

----------


## sajan love

धुन्नीराम की स्वगतोक्ति सभी ने सुनी, हीराबाई ने भी, गाड़ी-बैल छोड़कर नौटंकी कैसे देख सकता है कोई गाड़ीवान, मेले में?

हिरामन ने रूपया लेते हुए कहा, ''क्या बोलेंगे!'' उसने हँसने की चेष्टा की। कंपनी की औरत कंपनी में जा रही है। हिरामन का क्या! बक्सा ढोनेवाला रास्ता दिखाता हुआ आगे बढ़ा, ''इधर से।'' हीराबाई जाते-जाते रुक गई। हिरामन के बैलों को संबोधित करके बोली, ''अच्छा, मैं चली भैयन।''

बैलों ने, भैया शब्द पर कान हिलाए।
''? ? !''

''भा-इ-यो, आज रात! दि रौता संगीत कंपनी के स्टेज पर! गुलबदन देखिए, गुलबदन! आपको यह जानकर खुशी होगी कि मथुरामोहन कंपनी की मशहूर एक्ट्रेस मिस हीरादेवी, जिसकी एक-एक अदा पर हजार जान फिदा हैं, इस बार हमारी कंपनी में आ गई हैं। याद रखिए। आज की रात। मिस हीरादेवी गुलबदन!''

नौटंकीवालों के इस एलान से मेले की हर पट्टी में सरगर्मी फैल रही है। हीराबाई? मिस हीरादेवी? लैला, गुलबदन? फिलिम एक्ट्रेस को मात करती है।

तेरी बाँकी अदा पर मैं खुद हूँ फिदा,
तेरी चाहत को दिलबर बयाँ क्या करूँ!
यही ख्वाहिश है कि इ-इ-इ तू मुझको देखा करे
और दिलोजान मैं तुमको देखा करूँ।

किर्र-र्र-र्र-र्र क़ड़ड़ड़डड़ड़ड़र  र-घन-घन-धड़ाम।
हर आदमी का दिल नगाड़ा हो गया है। 
लालमोहर दौड़ता-हाँफता बासा पर आया- ''ऐ, ऐ हिरामन, यहाँ क्या बैठे हो, चलकर देखो जै-जैकार हो रहा है! मय बाजा-गाजा, छापी-फाहरम के साथ हीराबाई की जै-जैकार कर रहा हूँ।''
हिरामन हड़बड़ाकर उठा। लहसनवाँ ने कहा, ''धुन्नी काका, तुम बासा पर रहो, मैं भी देख आऊँ।''

धुन्नी की बात कौन सुनता है। तीनों जन नौटंकी कंपनी की एलानिया पार्टी के पीछे-पीछे चलने लगे। हर नुक्कड़ पर रुककर, बाजा बंद करके एलान किया जाना है। एलान के हर शब्द पर हिरामन पुलक उठता है। हीराबाई का नाम, नाम के साथ अदा-फिदा वगैरह सुनकर उसने लालमोहर की पीठ थपथपा दी, ''धन्न है, धन्न है! है या नहीं?''

लालमोहर ने कहा, ''अब बोलो! अब भी नौटंकी नहीं देखोगे?'' सुबह से ही धुन्नीराम और लालमोहर समझा रहे थे, समझाकर हार चुके थे, ''कंपनी में जा कर भेंट कर आओ। जाते-जाते पुरसिस कर गई है।'' लेकिन हिरामन की बस एक बात, ''धत्त, कौन भेंट करने जाए! कंपनी की औरत, कंपनी में गई। अब उससे क्या लेना-देना! चीन्हेगी भी नहीं!''

वह मन-ही-मन रूठा हुआ था। एलान सुनने के बाद उसने लालमोहर से कहा, ''जरूर देखना चाहिए, क्यों लालमोहर?''

दोनों आपस में सलाह करके रौता कंपनी की ओर चले। खेमे के पास पहुँचकर हिरामन ने लालमोहर को इशारा किया, पूछताछ करने का भार लालमोहर के सिर। लालमोहर कचराही बोलना जानता है। लालमोहर ने एक काले कोटवाले से कहा, ''बाबू साहेब, जरा सुनिए तो!''
काले कोटवाले ने नाक-भौं चढ़ाकर कहा- ''क्या है? इधर क्यों?''
लालमोहर की कचराही बोली गड़बड़ा गई, तेवर देखकर बोला, ''गुलगुल नहीं-नहीं बुल-बुल नहीं।''

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन ने झट-से सम्हाल दिया, ''हीरादेवी किधर रहती है, बता सकते हैं?'' उस आदमी की आँखें हठात लाल हो गई। सामने खड़े नेपाली सिपाही को पुकारकर कहा, ''इन लोगों को क्यों आने दिया इधर?''

''हिरामन!'' वही फेनूगिलासी आवाज किधर से आई? खेमे के परदे को हटाकर हीराबाई ने बुलाया, यहाँ आ जाओ, अंदर! देखो, बहादुर! इसको पहचान लो। यह मेरा हिरामन है। समझे?''

नेपाली दरबान हिरामन की ओर देखकर जरा मुस्कराया और चला गया। काले कोटवाले से जाकर कहा, ''हीराबाई का आदमी है। नहीं रोकने बोला!'' 
लालमोहर पान ले आया नेपाली दरबान के लिए, ''खाया जाए!''

----------


## sajan love

लालमोहर पान ले आया नेपाली दरबान के लिए, ''खाया जाए!''

''इस्स! एक नहीं, पाँच पास। चारों अठनिया! बोली कि जब तक मेले में हो, रोज रात में आकर देखना। सबका खयाल रखती है। बोली कि तुम्हारे और साथी है, सभी के लिए पास ले जाओ। कंपनी की औरतों की बात निराली होती है! है या नहीं?''

लालमोहर ने लाल कागज के टुकड़ों को छूकर देखा, ''पा-स! वाह रे हिरामन भाई! लेकिन पाँच पास लेकर क्या होगा? पलटदास तो फिर पलटकर आया ही नहीं है अभी तक।''

हिरामन न कहा, ''जाने दो अभागे को। तकदीर में लिखा नहीं। हाँ, पहले गुरुकसम खानी होगी सभी को, कि गाँव-घर में यह बात एक पंछी भी न जान पाए।''

लालमोहर ने उत्तेजित होकर कहा, ''कौन साला बोलेगा, गाँव में जाकर? पलटा ने अगर बदनामी की तो दूसरी बार से फिर साथ नहीं लाऊँगा।''
हिरामन ने अपनी थैली आज हीराबाई के जिम्मे रख दी है। मेले का क्या ठिकाना! किस्म-किस्म के पाकिटकाट लोग हर साल आते हैं। अपने साथी-संगियों का भी क्या भरोसा! हीराबाई मान गई। हिरामन के कपड़े की काली थैली को उसने अपने चमड़े के बक्स में बंद कर दिया। बक्से के ऊपर भी कपड़े का खोल और अंदर भी झलमल रेशमी अस्तर! मन का मान-अभिमान दूर हो गया।

----------


## sajan love

लालमोहर और धुन्नीराम ने मिलकर हिरामन की बुद्धि की तारीफ की; उसके भाग्य को सराहा बार-बार। उसके भाई और भाभी की निंदा की, दबी जबान से।

हिरामन के जैसा हीरा भाई मिला है, इसीलिए! कोई दूसरा भाई होता तो।''
लहसनवाँ का मुँह लटका हुआ है। एलान सुनते-सुनते न जाने कहाँ चला गया कि घड़ी-भर साँझ होने के बाद लौटा है। लालमोहर ने एक मालिकाना झिड़की दी है, गाली के साथ- ''सोहदा कहीं का!''

धुन्नीराम ने चुल्हे पर खिचड़ी चढ़ाते हुए कहा, ''पहले यह फैसला कर लो कि गाड़ी के पास कौन रहेगा!''
''रहेगा कौन, यह लहसनवाँ कहाँ जाएगा?''
लहसनवाँ रो पड़ा, ''ऐ-ए-ए मालिक, हाथ जोड़ते हैं। एक्को झलक! बस, एक झलक!
हिरामन न उदारतापूर्वक कहा, ''अच्छा-अच्छा, एक झलक क्यों, एक घंटा देखना। मैं आ जाऊँगा।''

नौटंकी शुरू होने के दो घंटे पहले ही नगाड़ा बजना शुरू हो जाता है। और नगाड़ा शुरू होते ही लोग पतिंगों की तरह टूटने लगते हैं। टिकटघर के पास भीड़ देखकर हिरामन को बड़ी हँसी आई, ''लालमोहर, उधर देख, कैसी धक्कमधुक्की कर रहे हैं लोग!''
''हिरामन भाय!''
''कौन, पलटदास! कहाँ की लदनी आए?'' लालमोहर ने पराए गाँव के आदमी की तरह पूछा।

----------


## sajan love

पलटदास ने हाथ मलते हुए माफी माँगी, ''कसूरबार हैं; जो सजा दो तुम लोग, सब मंजूर है। लेकिन सच्ची बात कहें कि सिया सुकुमारी।''
हिरामन के मन का पुरइन नगाड़े के ताल पर विकसित हो चुका है। बोला, ''देखो पलटा, यह मत समझना कि गाँव-घर की जनाना है। देखो, तुम्हारे लिए भी पास दिया है; पास ले लो अपना, तमासा देखो।''
लालमोहर ने कहा, ''लेकिन एक सर्त पर पास मिलेगा। बीच-बीच में लहसनवाँ को भी।''
पलटदास को कुछ बताने की जरूरत नहीं। वह लहसनवाँ से बातचीत कर आया है अभी।
लालमोहर ने दूसरी शर्त सामने रखी, ''गाँव में अगर यह बात मालूम हुई किसी तरह!''
''राम-राम!'' दाँत से जीभ को काटते हुए कहा पलटदास ने।
पलटदास ने बताया- ''अठनिया फाटक इधर है!'' फाटक पर खड़े दरबान ने हाथ से पास लेकर उनके चेहरे को बारी-बारी से देखा, बोला, ''यह तो पास है। कहाँ से मिला?''
अब लालमोहर की कचराही बोली सुने कोई! उसके तेवर देखकर दरबान घबरा गया- ''मिलेगा कहाँ से? अपनी कंपनी से पूछ लीजिए जाकर। चार ही नहीं, देखिए एक और है।'' जेब से पाँचवा पास निकालकर दिखाया लालमोहर ने।

----------


## sajan love

एक रुपयावाले फाटक पर नेपाली दरबान खड़ा था। हिरामन ने पुकारकर कहा, ''ए सिपाही दाजू, सुबह को ही पहचनवा दिया और अभी भूल गए?''
नेपाली दरबान बोला, ''हीराबाई का आदमी है सब। जाने दो। पास हैं तो फिर काहे को रोकता है?''
अठनिया दर्जा!
तीनों ने 'कपड़घर' को अंदर से पहली बार देखा। सामने कुरसी-बेंचवाले दर्जे हैं। परदे पर राम-बन-गमन की तसवीर है। पलटदास पहचान गया। उसने हाथ जोड़कर नमस्कार किया, परदे पर अंकित रामसिया सुकुमारी और लखनलला को। ''जै हो, जै हो!'' पलटदास की आँखें भर आई।
५५
हिरामन ने कहा, ''लालमोहर, छापी सभी खड़े हैं या चल रहे हैं?''
लालमोहर अपने बगल में बैठे दर्शकों से जान-पहचान कर चुका है। उसने कहा, ''खेला अभी परदा के भीतर है। अभी जमिनका दे रहा है, लोग जमाने के लिए।''
पलटदास ढोलक बजाना जानता है, इसलिए नगाड़े के ताल पर गरदन हिलाता है और दियासलाई पर ताल काटता है। बीड़ी आदान-प्रदान करके हिरामन ने भी एकाध जान-पहचान कर ली। लालमोहर के परिचित आदमी ने चादर से देह ढकते हुए कहा, ''नाच शुरू होने में अभी देर है, तब तक एक नींद ले लें। सब दर्जा से अच्छा अठनिया दर्जा। सबसे पीछे सबसे ऊँची जगह पर है। जमीन पर गरम पुआल! हे-हे! कुरसी-बेंच पर बैठकर इस सरदी के मौसम में तमासा देखनेवाले अभी घुच-घुचकर उठेंगे चाह पीने।''
उस आदमी ने अपने संगी से कहा, ''खेला शुरू होने पर जगा देना। नहीं-नहीं, खेला शुरू होने पर नहीं, हिरिया जब स्टेज पर उतरे, हमको जगा देना।''
हिरामन के कलेजे में जरा आँच लगी। हिरिया! बड़ा लटपटिया आदमी मालूम पड़ता है। उसने लालमोहर को आँख के इशारे से कहा, ''इस आदमी से बतियाने की जरूरत नहीं।''
घन-घन-घन-धड़ाम! परदा उठ गया। हे-ए, हे-ए, हीराबाई शुरू में ही उतर गई स्टेज पर! कपड़घर खचमखच भर गया है। हिरामन का मुँह अचरज में खुल गया। लालमोहर को न जाने क्यों ऐसी हँसी आ रही है। हीराबाई के गीत के हर पद पर वह हँसता है, बेवजह।

----------


## sajan love

गुलबदन दरबार लगाकर बैठी है। एलान कर रही है; जो आदमी तख्तहजारा बनाकर ला देगा, मुँहमाँगी चीज इनाम में दी जाएगी। अजी, है कोई ऐसा फनकार, तो हो जाए तैयार, बनाकर लाए तख्तहजारा-आ! किड़किड़-किर्रि-! अलबत्त नाचती है! क्या गला है! मालूम है, यह आदमी कहता है कि हीराबाई पान-बीड़ी, सिगरेट-जर्दा कुछ नहीं खाती! ठीक कहती है। बड़ी नेमवाली रंडी है। कौन कहता है कि रंडी है! दाँत में मिस्सी कहाँ है। पौडर से दाँत धो लेती होगी। हरगिज नहीं। कौन आदमी है, बात की बेबात करता है! कंपनी की औरत को पतुरिया कहता है! तुमको बात क्यों लगी? कौन है रंडी का भड़वा? मारो साले को! मारो! तेरी।
हो-हल्ले के बीच, हिरामन की आवाज कपड़घर को फाड रही है- ''आओ, एक-एक की गरदन उतार लेंगे।''
लालमोहर दुलाली से पटापट पीटता जा रहा है सामने के लोगों को। पलटदास एक आदमी की छाती पर सवार है, ''साला, सिया सुकुमारी को गाली देता है, सो भी मुसलमान होकर?''
धुन्नीराम शुरू से ही चुप था। मारपीट शुरू होते ही वह कपड़घर से निकलकर बाहर भागा।
काले कोटवाले नौटंकी के मैनेजर नेपाली सिपाही के साथ दौड़े आए। दारोगा साहब ने हंटर से पीट-पीट शुरू की। हंटर खाकर लालमोहर तिलमिला उठा; कचराही बोली में भाषण देने लगा, ''दारोगा साहब, मारते हैं, मारिए। कोई हर्ज नहीं। लेकिन यह पास देख लीजिए, एक पास पाकिट में भी हैं। देख सकते हैं हुजूर। टिकट नहीं, पास!'' तब हम लोगों के सामने कंपनी की औरत को कोई बुरी बात करे तो कैसे छोड़ देंगे?''
कंपनी के मैनेजर की समझ में आ गई सारी बात। उसने दारोगा को समझाया, ''हुजूर, मैं समझ गया। यह सारी बदमाशी मथुरामोहन कंपनीवालों की है। तमाशे में झगड़ा खड़ा करके कंपनी को बदनाम नहीं हुजूर, इन लोगों को छोड़ दीजिए, हीराबाई के आदमी है। बेचारी की जान खतरे में हैं। हुजूर से कहा था न!''
हीराबाई का नाम सुनते ही दारोगा ने तीनों को छोड़ दिया। लेकिन तीनों की दुआली छीन ली गई। मैनेजर ने तीनों को एक रुपएवाले दरजे में कुरसी पर बिठाया,
''आप लोग यहीं बैठिए। पान भिजवा देता हूँ।'' कपड़घर शांत हुआ और हीराबाई स्टेज पर लौट आई।

----------


## sajan love

नगाड़ा फिर घनघना उठा।
थोड़ी देर बाद तीनों को एक ही साथ धुन्नीराम का खयाल हुआ, अरे, धुन्नीराम कहाँ गया?
''मालिक, ओ मालिक!'' लहसनवाँ कपड़घर से बाहर चिल्लाकर पुकार रहा है, ''ओ लालमोहर मा-लि-क!''
लालमोहर ने तारस्वर में जवाब दिया-''इधर से, उधर से! एकटकिया फाटक से।'' सभी दर्शकों ने लालमोहर की ओर मुड़कर देखा। लहसनवाँ को नेपाली सिपाही लालमोहर के पास ले आया। लालमोहर ने जेब से पास निकालकर दिखा दिया। लहसनवाँ ने आते ही पूछा, ''मालिक, कौन आदमी क्या बोल रहा था? बोलिए तो जरा। चेहरा दिखला दीजिए, उसकी एक झलक!''
लोगों ने लहसनवाँ की चौड़ी और सपाट छाती देखी। जाड़े के मौसम में भी खाली देह! चेले-चाटी के साथ हैं ये लोग!
लालमोहर ने लहसनवाँ को शांत किया।
तीनों-चारों से मत पूछे कोई, नौटंकी में क्या देखा। किस्सा कैसे याद रहे! हिरामन को लगता था, हीराबाई शुरू से ही उसीकी ओर टकटकी लगाकर देख रही है, गा रही है, नाच रही है। लालमोहर को लगता था, हीराबाई उसी की ओर देखती है। वह समझ गई है, हिरामन से भी ज्यादा पावरवाला आदमी है लालमोहर! पलटदास किस्सा समझता है। किस्सा और क्या होगा, रमैन की ही बात। वही राम, वही सीता, वही लखनलाल और वही रावन! सिया सुकुमारी को राम जी से छीनने के लिए रावन की तरह-तरह का रूप धरकर आता है। राम और सीता भी रूप बदल लेते हैं। यहाँ भी तख्त-हजारा बनानेवाला माली का बेटा राम है।
गुलबदन मिया सुकुमारी है। माली के लड़के का दोस्त लखनलला है और सुलतान है रावन। धुन्नीराम को बुखार है तेज! लहसनवाँ को सबसे अच्छा जोकर का पार्ट लगा है चिरैया तोंहके लेके ना जइवै नरहट के बजरिया! वह उस जोकर से दोस्ती लगाना चाहता है। नहीं लगावेगा दोस्ती, जोकर साहब?

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन को एक गीत की आधी कड़ी हाथ लगी है, ''मारे गए गुलफाम!'' कौन था यह गुलफाम? हीराबाई रोती हुई गा रही थी- ''अजी हाँ, मरे गए गुलफाम!'' 
टिड़िड़िड़ि बेचारा गुलफाम!
तीनों को दुआली वापस देते हुए पुलिस के सिपाही ने कहा, ''लाठी-दुआली लेकर नाच देखने आते हो?''
दूसरे दिन मेले-भर में यह बात फैल गई, मथुरामोहन कंपनी से भागकर आई है हीराबाई, इसलिए इस बार मथुरामोहन कंपनी नहीं आई हैं। उसके गुंडे आए हैं। हीराबाई भी कम नहीं। बड़ी खेलाड़ औरत है। तेरह-तेरह देहाती लठैत पाल रही है। 'वाह मेरी जान' भी कहे तो कोई! मजाल है!
दस दिन दिन-रात!
दिन-भर भाड़ा ढोता हिरामन। शाम होते ही नौटंकी का नगाड़ा बजने लगता। नगाड़े की आवाज सुनते ही हीराबाई की पुकार कानों क पास मँडराने लगती, भैया... मीता हिरामन उस्ताद गुरु जी! हमेशा कोई-न-कोई बाजा उसके मन के कोने में बजता रहता, दिन-भर। कभी हारमोनियम, कभी नगाड़ा, कभी ढोलक और कभी हीराबाई की पैजनी। उन्हीं साजों की गत पर हिरामन उठता-बैठता, चलता-फिरता। नौटंकी कंपनी के मैनेजर से लेकर परदा खींचनेवाले तक उसको पहचानते हैं। हीराबाई का आदमी है।
पलटदास हर रात नौटंकी शुरू होने के समय श्रद्धापूर्वक स्टेज को नमस्कार करता, हाथ जोड़कर। लालमोहर, एक दिन अपनी कचराही बोली सुनाने गया था हीराबाई को। हीराबाई ने पहचाना ही नहीं। तब से उसका दिल छोटा हो गया है। उसका नौकर लहसनवाँ उसके हाथ से निकल गया है, नौटंकी कंपनी में भर्ती हो गया है। जोकर से उसकी दोस्ती हो गई है। दिन-भर पानी भरता है, कपड़े धोता है। कहता है, गाँव में क्या है जो जाएँगे! लालमोहर उदास रहता है। धुन्नीराम घर चला गया है, बीमार होकर।
हिरामन आज सुबह से तीन बार लदनी लादकर स्टेशन आ चुका है। आज न जाने क्यों उसको अपनी भौजाई की याद आ रही है। धुन्नीराम ने कुछ कह तो नहीं दिया है, बुखार की झोंक में! यहीं कितना अटर-पटर बक रहा था, गुलबदन, तख्त-हजारा! लहसनवाँ मौज में है। दिन-भर हीराबाई को देखता होगा। कल कह रहा था, हिरामन मालिक, तुम्हारे अकवाल से खूब मौज में हूँ। हीराबाई की साड़ी धोने के बाद कठौते का पानी अत्तरगुलाब हो जाता है। उसमें अपनी गमछी डुबाकर छोड़ देता हूँ। लो, सूँघोगे? हर रात, किसी-न-किसी के मुँह से सुनता है वह, हीराबाई रंडी है। कितने लोगों से लड़े वह! बिना देखे ही लोग कैसे कोई बात बोलते हैं! राजा को भी लोग पीठ-पीछे गाली देते हैं! आज वह हीराबाई से मिलकर कहेगा, नौटंकी कंपनी में रहने से बहुत बदनाम करते हैं लोग। सरकस कंपनी में क्यों नही काम करती? सबके सामने नाचती है, हिरामन का कलेजा दप-दप जलता रहता है उस समय।

----------


## sajan love

सरकस कंपनी में बाघ को उसके पास जाने की हिम्मत कौन करेगा! सुरक्षित रहेगी हीराबाई! किधर की गाड़ी आ रही है? 
''हिरामन, ए हिरामन भाय!'' लालमोहर की बोली सुनकर हिरामन ने गरदन मोड़कर देखा। क्या लादकर लाया है लालमोहर?
''तुमको ढूँढ़ रही है हीराबाई, इस्टिमन पर। जा रही है।'' एक ही साँस में सुना गया। लालमोहर की गाड़ी पर ही आई है मेले से।
''जा रही है? कहाँ? हीराबाई रेलगाड़ी से जा रही है?''
हिरामन ने गाड़ी खोल दी। मालगुदाम के चौकीदार से कहा, ''भैया, जरा गाड़ी-बैल देखते रहिए। आ रहे हैं।''
''उस्ताद!'' जनाना मुसाफिरखाने के फाटक के पास हीराबाई ओढ़नी से मुँह-हाथ ढ़ककर खड़ी थी। थैली बढ़ाती हुई बोली, ''लो! हे भगवान! भेंट हो गई, चलो, मैं तो उम्मीद खो चुकी थी। तुमसे अब भेंट नहीं हो सकेगी। मैं जा रही हूँ गुरु जी!''
बक्सा ढोनेवाला आदमी आज कोट-पतलून पहनकर बाबूसाहब बन गया है। मालिकों की तरह कुलियों को हुकम दे रहा है, ''जनाना दर्जा में चढ़ाना। अच्छा?''

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन हाथ में थैली लेकर चुपचाप खड़ा रहा। कुरते के अंदर से थैली निकालकर दी है हीराबाई ने। चिड़िया की देह की तरह गर्म है थैली।
''गाड़ी आ रही है।'' बक्सा ढोनेवाले ने मुँह बनाते हुए हीराबाई की ओर देखा। उसके चेहरे का भाव स्पष्ट है- इतना ज्यादा क्या है?
हीराबाई चंचल हो गई। बोली, ''हिरामन, इधर आओ, अंदर। मैं फिर लौटकर जा रही हूँ मथुरामोहन कंपनी में। अपने देश की कंपनी है। वनैली मेला आओगे न?''
हीराबाई ने हिरामन के कंधे पर हाथ रखा, इस बार दाहिने कंधे पर। फिर अपनी थैली से रूपया निकालते हुए बोली, ''एक गरम चादर खरीद लेना।''
हिरामन की बोली फूटी, इतनी देर के बाद, ''इस्स! हरदम रूपैया-पैसा! रखिए रूपैया! क्या करेंगे चादर?''
हीराबाई का हाथ रुक गया। उसने हिरामन के चेहरे को गौर से देखा। फिर बोली, ''तुम्हारा जी बहुत छोटा हो गया है। क्यों मीता? महुआ घटवारिन को सौदागर ने खरीद जो लिया है गुरु जी!''
गला भर आया हीराबाई का। बक्सा ढोनेवाले ने बाहर से आवाज दी, ''गाड़ी आ गई।'' हिरामन कमरे से बाहर निकल आया। बक्सा ढोनेवाले ने नौटंकी के जोकर-जैसा मुँह बनाकर कहा, ''लाटफारम' से बाहर भागो। बिना टिकट के पकड़ेगा तो तीन महीने की हवा।''
हिरामन चुपचाप फाटक से बाहर जाकर खड़ा हो गया। टीसन की बात, रेलवे का राज! नहीं तो इस बक्सा ढोनेवाले का मुँह सीधा कर देता हिरामन।
हीराबाई ठीक सामनेवाली कोठरी में चढ़ी। इस्स! इतना टान! गाड़ी में बैठकर भी हिरामन की ओर देख रही है, टुकुर-टुकुर। लालमोहर को देखकर जी जल उठता है, हमेशा पीछे-पीछे; हरदम हिस्सादारी सूझती है।
गाड़ी ने सीटी दी। हिरामन को लगा, उसके अंदर से कोई आवाज निकलकर सीटी के साथ ऊपर की ओर चली गई, कू-ऊ-ऊ! इ-स्स!
-छी-ई-ई-छक्क! गाड़ी हिली। हिरामन ने अपने दाहिने पैर के अँगूठे को बाएँ पैर की एड़ी से कुचल लिया। कलेजे की धड़कन ठीक हो गई। हीराबाई हाथ की बैंगनी साफी से चेहरा पोंछती है। साफी हिलाकर इशारा करती है अब जाओ। आखिरी डिब्बा गुजरा; प्लेटफार्म खाली स़ब खाली खोखले मालगाड़ी के डिब्बे! दुनिया ही खाली हो गई मानो! हिरामन अपनी गाड़ी के पास लौट आया।

----------


## sajan love

हिरामन ने लालमोहर से पूछा, ''तुम कब तक लौट रहे हो गाँव?''
लालमोहर बोला, ''अभी गाँव जाकर क्या करेंगे? यहाँ तो भाड़ा कमाने का मौका है! हीराबाई चली गई, मेला अब टूटेगा।''
- ''अच्छी बात। कोई समान देना है घर?''
लालमोहर ने हिरामन को समझाने की कोशिश की। लेकिन हिरामन ने अपनी गाड़ी गाँव की ओर जानेवाली सड़क की ओर मोड़ दी। अब मेले में क्या धरा है! खोखला मेला!
रेलवे लाइन की बगल से बैलगाड़ी की कच्ची सड़क गई है दूर तक। हिरामन कभी रेल पर नहीं चढ़ा है। उसके मन में फिर पुरानी लालसा झाँकी, रेलगाड़ी पर सवार होकर, गीत गाते हुए जगरनाथ-धाम जाने की लालसा। उलटकर अपने खाली टप्पर की ओर देखने की हिम्मत नहीं होती है। पीठ में आज भी गुदगुदी लगती है। आज भी रह-रहकर चंपा का फूल खिल उठता है, उसकी गाड़ी में। एक गीत की टूटी कड़ी पर नगाड़े का ताल कट जाता है, बार-बार!
उसने उलटकर देखा, बोरे भी नहीं, बाँस भी नहीं, बाघ भी नहीं, परी देवी मीता हीरादेवी महुआ घटवारिन, को-ई नहीं। मरे हुए मुहूर्तो की गूँगी आवाजें मुखर होना चाहती है। हिरामन के होंठ हिल रहे हैं। शायद वह तीसरी कसम खा रहा है, कंपनी की औरत की लदनी।
हिरामन ने हठात अपने दोनों बैलों को झिड़की दी, दुआली से मारे हुए बोला, ''रेलवे लाइन की ओर उलट-उलटकर क्या देखते हो?'' दोनों बैलों ने कदम खोलकर चाल पकड़ी। हिरामन गुनगुनाने लगा- ''अजी हाँ, मारे गए गुलफाम!''


समाप्त

----------

